# Meat for the freezer...



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I had a good weekend hunting. Saw deer every night I went. Passed a small buck Friday night. Saturday had a group of does come through too late to shoot. Sunday I decided to hunt our property and give my mom's a break. Had a group of 10 does and fawns come out to the field edge to eat around 5:20pm. I picked out one of the nicer does (she wasn't the biggest one in the group, but she came right in and turned broadside for me) 
She went about 40 yards and plowed into a thick thorny nasty mess. We were following the blood trail and I said, I hope she's not in there... but, of course she was. First doe for me!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats. Sorry bout the thorns. It seems they always want to go where its nasty for us to get to.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice! Conrgats, Meg!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Congrats way to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats on the deer!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

good job!!!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Nice! Conrgats, Meg!


Yeah....."Conrgats"


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice work, Meg! Congrats!:coolgleam


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Great pics Timberdoodle528 

Ganzer


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Nice Doe, Meg!:chillin:


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Awesome deer and a great picture, congrats!
<----<<<


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Good shooting Timber, looks like you were a lil cold. Red cheeks, red nose and red hands! First few days of season were pretty nasty for us too.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Wtg!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

:up:


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice one 

Hope you didnt get *thorned too much*


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on the fine looking doe you got there!
Great pics as well.

Mike


----------

